
Priceline kills its “name-your-price” feature - prostoalex
http://qz.com/776844/priceline-pcln-kills-its-name-your-price-feature-but-youre-probably-getting-a-good-deal-anyway/
======
tunap
It's about time! They hid it then broke it, what, a decade ago? Back in the
early days I could get online one night on a whim & fill an empty seat the
next day for mutual benefit to me & the carrier... I presume, unsure how $150
+ 200 lbs over 2000 miles in the air compares to flying with an empty seat.
Last time I looked, ~2008, no matter how many options I checked or unchecked
their counter-offer was never below the static prices of standard, < 30 days
advance booking prices.

